# Starting in business



## rich hand (Oct 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me of their experience in starting up in business in NZ regards to gaining finance. In my case this would be when getting straight off the boat. I do have a kiwi partner however and also a UK income,

would like to get a head start on the reality of this topic before meeting up with the banks

thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rich hand said:


> Can anyone tell me of their experience in starting up in business in NZ regards to gaining finance. In my case this would be when getting straight off the boat. I do have a kiwi partner however and also a UK income,
> 
> would like to get a head start on the reality of this topic before meeting up with the banks
> 
> thanks


Your problem will be that you have no NZ credit rating. I suggest you go and talk to one of the banks that has a small business representative (I'm a great believer in Kiwibank - Banking New Zealand) and see what they say. I've generally found them very helpful.


----------

